# Construction of GIULIETTA



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

The year is gone, and 2006 marked the year Giulietta was launched. What a year. What better way to remember than to show the various steps of her construction??

Here is my "homage" to all boats built in 2006. Enjoy!

Here is Giulietta's birth!!

********************************************
The very beginning, laying the gel coat (brushed not sprayed) onto the mould.



















Then, after the hull was made in Dyvinicell and Fiber glass/Kevlar/Epoxy sandwich, the main hull beams were made and glassed.
Bellow, Giulietta is inside Giulietta, really!!










The the deck removable wood structure was bulit and covered with dyvnicell stitched to the wood 
(the wood was removed after the glass fiber was applied)




































The photo bellow shows the Dyvinicell (I 'll call it PVC from now on), already shaped to my desires!!



















Once the PVC was as I WANT, I gave orders to fiber glass the whole boat's deck.










After Galssing, the deck was painted and sanded 10 times!!! 
till perfection with 2 part epoxy.

The deck was then removed, and layed up side down next to the boat, and time came for me to decide
how I wanted it inside, where I wanted the bulkheads, and what type of furniture we wanted.



















The water tanks were protected as they are moulded in the boat's hull, and the water balst tanks connected.



















The furniture was first made with cheap wood based on my body's dimensions, the doors and seats were made as per my body, too.
Everything was made for my confort.




























The Heads and all interior is PVC also, either glassed or coverer with Cherry wood (I bought in the US by the way!!)





































The keel was moulded in FG, then filled with XXXX lbs (its a sectret!!) of lead










The Yanmar and saildrive installed.









The heads painted with 2 part










All furniture finished









Then.... she came out of the mould (that was destroyed by the way!!)










The teak applied.














































The gear installed










And finished



















Then..... she saw day light!!!! The keel installed rudder is secret!!










And Into the water she went!!!!










The mast installed,










The nice things inside were connected and tested























































ET VOILÁ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here she is, GIULIETTA!!!



















Wasn't that fast???

Thanks for watching!!

I edited bellow afterwards:

Please note that I didn't build it, I had it built by Delmar Conde Yard, in Aveiro Portugal, a yard with a vast experience and over 60 sailing vessels all hand built. 
Delmar is also the Builder of PT INOVAÇÃO, now MIKE DAVIS, 5 times Portuguese Champ. and whose hull mould was used on my boat.

I just designed the deck and interiors, to fit in a racing hull!! That's all I did, and I spent countless days and hours admiring them work, I did varnish a piece once, but that's all I did.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanx for the pictorial.

Charlie


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

Wow. What a beautiful boat. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Absolutely wonderful! My dad grew up building wooden dingies in a shed on the north shore of long island, and I thought THAT was a monumental task.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

G-Excellent series of photos of what is obviously a top-notch project. Impressive level of finish everywhere!

now - if only it was fast...... (Kidding!)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Great pictorial*

All I can say is...WOW! What a great set of pictures! This should inspire others to do as you have. For many years I dreamed of building my own sailboat, and I spent countless hours studying. After much soul searching, I decided it was simply too much for me to tackle. The last thing I wanted to do was to have a project of mine join the legions of unfinished boats rotting away on weed-filled back lots. Sometimes I still permit myself a few idle moments of dreaming. Your set of photos takes me there yet again.
I now have a production sailboat and enjoy it, but would still love to have something built with my own hands. Cheers! I'll look forward to reading more about your boat.
Q


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Great overview of the whole process Giu! She is a beauty!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

She is beautiful and one of a kind - as is I am sure, her inspiration . . . Giulietta, your lovely wife.

Happy New Year Alex.


----------



## capn_dave (Feb 17, 2000)

*Ahoy Giulietta*

Is everyone talking about the boat or your wife? You could should have more pictures of her, I can look at some dumb old boat anytime.

Really beautiful, and the boat is nice to.

Fair Winds and Happy New Year

Cap'n Dave


----------



## deckhanddave (Oct 22, 2006)

beauty of a boat! About your teak decks though, they look like they are laid in one piece and then routered to make them planks? I've never seen this method before, could anyone fill me in.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

deckhanddave said:


> beauty of a boat! About your teak decks though, they look like they are laid in one piece and then routered to make them planks? I've never seen this method before, could anyone fill me in.


Absolutely not, plank by plank, cold bend, glued and bolted. Each one of them. 1 month worth of work just for the deck!


----------



## redcorvette1995 (Jun 16, 2005)

Great slideshow!

Enjoy her, she's a beauty!

Todd


----------



## freddy4888 (Nov 16, 2006)

Great looking boat, good luck with her!


----------



## stlcat22 (Nov 19, 2006)

Must....suppress.....envy....


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

A beauty to be sure. God bless her and all who sail in her.

I am only surprised that her master has any hair left after all of the decisions to be made during construction!

Thankyou for sharing the wonderful photographs. That was thoughtful of you.


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

in a word:

WOW!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't know G- , she's soo bad they had to destroy the moulds after she came out!! I heard they beat the hell out of the mould maker too!   

Excellent photo documentation of the birth of a wonderful boat. Now if only she could find someone to sail her.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T, Happy New Year my friend!!

Sorry, can't invite you to sail her, a minimum "knowledge" about sailing is required, not just a lot of posts here!!!!   

About the mould maker, poor guy, they didn't beat him up!! I did for what he charged me!!!

By the way, here is another photo, this time without the genoa, so her lines can be seen.

Must be parent love, but I really like it!! Here we say something that I will try to translate: - He, who loves an ugly woman, sees her beauty!!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

G- No worries mate, I am truely not worthy. I fear for what you must have done to that mould maker! (Or at least wanted to!!) 

I don't think you have to worry about any ugly women in your life. 
Happy New Year to you and your family.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

That's a great set of pictures, and a great looking boat. You've probably mentioned this elsewhere, but what length is she?

One thing though.....there's no such thing as an ugly woman, or boat.....just ones that aren't as attractive as others. <G>


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I think it's a matter of the prescription in your beer gogles!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> You've probably mentioned this elsewhere, but what length is she?


P,

Giulietta is 42' LWL, 42.3' total hull lenght, (excluding the Anchor because here we don't measure with anchor or ladders), and 14.6' Beam.

The stainless stell anchor roller and its fixing platform are removable, and replaceable with an aluminium piece that has a carbon fiber Assimetrical Spy Pole, and goes in its place.

Under certain handicap rules this pole is measured. The reason why its removable is so I can go crusing with both Giuliettas, and can also race without all that useless weight in front. Looks ugly with it. I removed it this week, because we are getting near the start of our racing season, this year ORC rules.










English corrections by Cam!!Thanks


----------



## mikeedmo (May 26, 2005)

ARE YOU ADOPTING CHILDREN... I VOLUNTEER. 

Beautiful boat, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice Giu,

Now, if you will just paint, "Catalina" on the side of it, it will really appreciate!

HAHA!

- CD

PS Hope you had a nice holiday.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Nice Giu,
> 
> Now, if you will just paint, "Catalina" on the side of it, it will really appreciate!
> 
> ...


CD can't do that!!! Sorry...

Giulietta is so fast that those letters would keep falling off!!! 

We had a wonderfull holiday, sailed almost everyday. The weather has been OK.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Thanks for posting the photos. Now I understand why you're so proud of the boat. She's a beauty!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey Giu,

I noticed you have two black hand-screws holding the pulpit on. Would you mind giving me the dimensions? I want to see if they will fit. And by the way, which slip are you in again?

- CD


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

CD, they are M8 screws and are not holding the pulpit, they are holding the removable anchor roller.

My slip is M19, in Cascais, Portugal, now just one question are you thinking about stealing my screws?? if so, you have a lot of sailing to do before you get here!! Off course you could fly, since you own a catalina!!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Giu,

I am starting an international, marine pawn shop.

I currently have 2 old sails I found left on a boat in Lake Texoma. One is a 120 stuffed in a 100 bag, the other I am not sure about. How about we trade for your anchor roller? The sails might not mean much to you, but I bet if you call Cardiac Paul, he will give you a pretty dollar for them.
If CP acuses you of stealing, just tell him some Cuban lady sold them to you for $5.

- CD

PS Best not to do this trasaction in person.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

G,
What an effing ripper. (That's Australian for niiiiiiiice !!) Must go like a rocket (or at least a hot Renault ! hee hee, sorry, couldn't resist). Fitout is most impressive. You've drawn a nice line between racer and cruiser, teak decks a nice touch and the cherry wood interior lightens her up compared to teak or mahogany but still has plenty of character. The smell of the interior when first complete must have been sublime. Love to come for a sail when I next make it over your way. 21 knots eh ? Jaysus wept ! Managed to drag 11 knots out of Raven on the way back to Sydney last week but she ain't ever gunna see much more than that. Love those steering pedestals and wheels, very groovy I must say.
(Work time, I'm afraid, get back to you later.)
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Giulietta, beautiful boat! Im glad I don't tie up in slip m20 Cascais, Portugal. 


Matt


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

G,

Great pictrures of your new boat. Very nice lines inside and out.

Alan


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Wow that’s really nice !!! Thanks for sharing the process in photos ! I am going to send this link to my buddy in Hawaii who is building is own sailboat, I am sure he would love to see this !!


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

A really cool series of photos. That is a sailboat! Congratulations Guilietta!


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

You certainly don't need confirmation that the boat is a live definition of beauty. I only hope it didn't cost you a fortune, but ... even in that case be sure she does worth it!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

chrondi said:


> You certainly don't need confirmation that the boat is a live definition of beauty. I only hope it didn't cost you a fortune, but ... even in that case be sure she does worth it!


Nahhh was free....why do you think it's got my wife's name????  

You honour me with such words....thank you, Sir.

Actually, THANK YOU ALL!!!


----------

